# Pasture Grass



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We are getting ready to plant our goat pasture. What is the best grass to plant for grazing goats. We are only going to have goats in this pasture so we want it to be the best for them while being a hardy type of grass. We are in a somewhat desert climate and it will be regularly irrigated. Any help, links, or ideas would be great! :thumb:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Bermuda hay is the choice for most flolks here. Hope that helps. It will depend too on you climate and what grows best in your area.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. I don't know too much about hardiness of these grasses but we purchased clover, rye, and a timothy/orchard blend. I'd also buy some wildflower seeds for a little more variety. The more of that, the better!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Kylee, If I might suggest, contact your area state agricultural agency and ask them what would be a good planting. Stick to prairie grasses, forbs, and legumes that are indigenous to your area. Many times we are sold the latest and greatest seed at the feed & seed store without a thought as to whether it will do well and thrive OR our goats will eat it. Also keep in mind that goats are browsers and like a variety of foodstuffs. Right now my goats are eating acorns like they are going out of style in the mornings, having a siesta, then going into the pasture and eating pasture stuff to balance out their diet. With a stop at the protien tub and minerals in between. We plant bahia grass and sericea lespedeza for summer, clovers for spring, and purple topped turnips and austrian winter peas for well, you guessed it, winter! BUT that is what grows well in east-central Texas, not Washington state!
Set up your pastures/paddocks for rotational grazing in order to allow for parasite help and grazing management. IT WORKS!

Good luck, and please do your research! :type:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys! We actually just called up a local grass seed company who mixes different things and he is going to mix some stuff together. Olivia, after doing some research it looks like we'll be getting almost exactly what you have, but I never though about adding the wildflower seeds. Very clever.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Kylee, Check and see if they have a winter mix to plant so that you will have browse during the winter and early spring too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Will do...good idea.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ooh, that is an interesting thought. I was thinking of doing this myself. We have burmuda grass already planted, and it's OK for the summer, though the goats don't care for it too much. And the grass is dead and brown in the winter, so no good there. My neighor who has horse pasture just replanted his, and it is pretty green despite the cold nights. I will have to ask him what he planted.


----------

